

Space weather and the global economy - washedup
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/print/2013/06/the-biggest-threat-to-the-global-economy-could-come-from-outer-space/276809/

======
washedup
The frequency of such events exist on a much larger scale of time than booms
and busts. Dangerous solar events seem to happen every 50-100 years, while
more catastrophic asteroid events happen every hundreds of thousands of years:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_event#Sizes_and_frequenc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_event#Sizes_and_frequencies)

